# IH 1586 will not start



## nberry (Oct 30, 2010)

Tractor ran fine for weeks in spring til we had to park because of heavy rains. sat for three weeks. When we tried to start it again engine would start, make lots of smoke, but would not throttle up. Changed filters, tried to start again, have not been able to get it started since. Will not start or hit on starting fluid. Will only ether lock. Have done all the normal functions to remove air from lines. Injection pump is delivering to injectors not sure about the pressure. Checked crank case oil it appears that a lot of raw fuel is now in the crank case from all the cranking. While tractor was still running good, it appeared that maybe there was some algae in the tank as we had to take the line off the filter base and clean and blow back through to the tank. Then the tractor would start and run fine. Does anyone have any ideas or have had this problem themselves?


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

If the engine won't hit on ether, the batteries may be getting low and not spinning the starter fast enough?

It will take 2-3 filter changes to get the algae trapped in the system. Adding an algacide will help along with new, clean fuel. You might have dirt trapped at the injectors that needs to work its way through.


----------

